

Jordan's 'I'm back' fax, 20 years later - adventured
http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12501628/nba-ja-adande-michael-jordan-1995-comeback-fax

======
jakejake
I once spoke as part of a presentation on how response rates from faxes was
way higher than email. (which was absolutely true at the time). Probably
because of the novelty of receiving a fax vs an email, but it was something
like 5% response from email and 70% response from fax.

This was a mailing list of paying members of a professional association, btw,
not junk mail.

~~~
adventured
My favorite fax story from the last few years (about how Japan still loves
using faxes):

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/14/world/asia/in-japan-the-
fa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/14/world/asia/in-japan-the-fax-machine-
is-anything-but-a-relic.html)

